# 2 rabies injections before blood test?



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just booked Bonnie in for her rabies injection and the vets said that they now routinely give 2 before blood testing, the 2nd a fortnight after the first. Has anyone else's dog needed 2 blood tests because immunity wasn't high enough after 1? It adds another fortnight before we can go abroad. We are now talking of July. 

Hoping to hear of anyone who has had a problem after 1 injection, so we feel justified in having 2 done. The vaccine they use does last 3 years, so that was more cheering news, now DEFRA has changed the rules. We feel a bit that we seem to be doing nothing but pumping her full of chemicals!

Happy travelling

Louise


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Charlie had two, however because I wasn't happy with the vet I changed. (Not because of the injections) The new vet wondered why he had two !!


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

My Springer had a rabies Jab last July for his pet passport. Our vet only did the one Jab, and took a blood test 21 days later, and all was fine with that. 
So I wonder if your vet is blood testing perhaps to early before the rabies anti bodies have risen to a sufficient level, and therefore feels a further injection is required.

Mel


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rabies*

Hello

Oscar had two rabies vaccines - one and then another a couple of weeks later. The vet said it was to ensure the levels of immunity were good before the blood test.

Russell


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you very much for the replies

Our vet actually waits 4 weeks after the 2nd injection for the blood test and that should be enough. The 2nd injection is given 2 weeks after the 1st.

Our vets tend to follow the latest trend, because most of them are young and enthusiastic. They also wanted to spay Bonnie at 6 months, but I managed to see one of the part time vets I have known for all the time we have had animals, and asked her what she would do, and she said she would wait till after the 1st heat. I have asked to see her for Bonnie's 1st injection, as she is very good at presenting the pros and cons instead of just the pros. The fact that they are giving 2 injections implies that immunity is often not there, so I really want to know how much of a risk I'll be taking if I insist on a test after the 1st injection. They must be beginning to think of me as a right trouble maker!

At 7 months she has had her initial injections, kennel cough vaccine, lots of worming and flea treatments, and sedation to treat her eye condition. She is about to have rabies (1 or 2) and a bloodtest, and then she will have an anaethetic to be spayed 3 months after her 1st season. Poor thing! If she were a child we would feel dreadfully sorry for her, but as she is a dog, it is just taken for granted!

We're looking forward to being able to take her with us abroad, however long it takes!

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Louise, our first rabies jab failed, and we had to have another one done which delayed the passport, so I wouldn't be too unhappy about having a second one. The reason given for the failure was possibly because Potter (our basset hound) was only 3 months old when the first jab was given, aparently there is more chance of success if they are older. 

Potter was born Sept. 06 and he had an eye condition that needed drastic surgery. He effectively needed a facelift to lift his eyelids off the cornea and had 2" of skin removed across the top of his head from ear to ear. He now has a slightly startled look, poor thing. Then he had all his jabs, plus the two rabies shots in Dec. and Jan. He was spayed in July, and is now waiting for corrective surgery on his headfold as one side is pulling his eye too much. 

Getting his passport was the best thing we did and we've just had a brilliant holiday in France with him. No problems travelling in the van, and he took the crossing from Poole to Cherbourg in his stride, in fact I don't think he even woke up! The tick/worm treatment required to return to the Uk cost us 40 euros and we found an English speaking vet which was great.

Can't wait for our next trip, probably spring next year and hopefully we'll go for longer this time.

Regards,
Jan


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I have now done pet passports on about fifteen dogs, and with the exception of one all gained high immunity levels with one jab. The one that failed was done in Germany, and this was reviewed by the drug company as it shouldn't have happened. At £45 a throw, my experience is that it is unneccessary to have two jabs.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you. Sounds as if your Basset hound also had a lot of things done in her early life, Jan. Hope all goes well from now on. We are really looking forward to our trips abroad. We always take Bonnie with us in the van in this country, and she loves it! I do feel that it will cost quite a lot more for a second vaccine, and was interested to hear that in Germany this is not acceptable. 

As I retired at the end of July, we can choose when we go away, but I was hoping to go earlier to avoid the continental holiday rush. Having your views on it gives me more chance to weigh up the pros and cons. Where did you get the flea treatment done, Jan? It sounds like a helpful vet, and the price sounds reasonable.

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes both our dogs had two jabs (at two different vets) the first one was followed by the second a fortnight later...............the test four weeks later so I calculated on 6 weeks followed by 6 months, as the test is the date the blood was tested rather than the date the vet signs the passport.

I have read up alot of late and phoned DEFRA and it appears you need a booster after that every two years, not one as done by some vets, unless you intend to reside in France for three months or more.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

PS reading your other post which might have crossed mine............you could actually go earlier but not return to the UK until the 6 month period has elapsed............probably telling you what you already know but thought worth a mention.


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Louise,

The vet we visited was Docteur L'Honnen, Route de Villeudieu, St. Martin des Besaces. Tel. 02 31 68 71 19, he charged 40 euros.

As you no doubt know, it's slightly inconvenient as you can't travel until 24 hrs. after the tick and worming treatment.

We travelled up from Western France the day before we were due to travel and booked a pitch at Le Puits campsite, which is in St Martin des Besaces (about one and a half hours south of Cherbourg). Peter and Fran who own the campsite booked the vet appointment for 3pm. We then spent a very enjoyable night at Le Puits, followed by a leisurely drive with a few detours up to Cherbourg the next day and crossed at 6.30 pm to Poole. It was the Friday night before the Rugby World Cup in Paris and I've never seen so many vehicles waiting to catch the overnight ferry back to France! We spent the night at Poole ferry port which we found a lot better than staying at the port in Cherbourg.

It made a nice change to spend a little time exploring the Cotentin peninsular as we usually fly past in a last minute rush to catch the ferry.
It was the first time we'd taken Potter abroad with us, and we were a little worried that we'd get something wrong and have to leave him there but it was easy. The only bit we got wrong was due to me not reading the information on the ticket properly and we didn't go into the Terminal building to get his documents checked before joining the car lanes for check-in. However, they let us park just in front of the kiosk while we nipped in and it only took a few minutes to get the paperwork done.

Kind regards,
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi 

My seven year old, very fit, lurcher failed the blood test. My vet uses the vaccine that lasts 3 years too. Luckily we had left plenty of time.
My 13 year old, nor quite so fit, corgi-type cross breed passed the blood test first time. My vet was quite upset about the lurcher because often people blame them when really they don't know why.

I must admit it is nice having the 3 years though!

Pat


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you, Jan for the info. Worthwhile hanging on to. Like you, we are feeling rather apprehensive about our first trip, particularly the visit to the vets, so it is nice to know that the campsite were helpful too. You've made it sound very manageable.

Thank you too, Pat. Glad your delay didn't mean you had to cancel your hols. I am beginning to think maybe we shall agree to the 2 injections without any quibble. Saves putting her through 2 blood tests if the first one fails.

Anyway - looking forward to planning the trip - probably beginning of July now. 

Enjoy your travelling!
Louise


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Louise not sure if you read my post or maybe missed it...............but you could go earlier that isn't affected just the return date.

You maybe know that already :wink:


----------

